# Let's Take the Long Way Home - book



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

'Let's Take the Long Way Home': Life, literature and dogs - USATODAY.com

Looks like a sad and touching memoir about the author's friendship with deceased author Caroline Knapp. The book talks about the importance of dogs in our lives and how they help get us through rough patches. Here's a tiny excerpt:

_Old dogs, she writes, "can be a regal sight. Their exuberance settles over the years into a seasoned nobility, their routines become as locked into yours as the quietest and kindest of marriages."_


----------

